# Bolero shower room sink



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we have been away for a few days this week, and although we don't use our bathroom sink much at all and I have been very careful in the cleaning of it. I have noticed two hairline cracks appearing around the plug hole. I wonder if this is due to stress on the journey or anything. 

How easy would it be to order a new sink ? I def want to do something about it before it gets any worse, but I guess to buy a new sink and get it fitted at our local caravan centre would possibly be easier and cheaper than worrying about getting to Brownhills in Newark to get it done under warranty.

At the moment they are hairline but I suspect they will get worse and don't want to end up with a leaking sink.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Briarose

I would take it to Brownhills and get it done under warranty, if you get it done somewhere else it could effect something major and you then would not be covered.

Got the same problem with my shower tray and 2 walls.

Best regards
Broom


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi I know what you are saying.............BUT its so hard sorting anything out with Brownhills and they never ring you back. Plus take into account getting it there etc and fuel I just thought it might be better to buy the sink and get the local caravan centre to fit it (they used to do warranty work on our Eldiss caravan so are specialists).

Hope you get on OK with yours it sounds a lot more serious than ours.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the phone call Swift :wink: again excellent service.


----------

